# DEEP FRIED PRIME RIB



## smoker of meat (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello all I am wanting to do a Prime Rib once again and was wondering what you all have done in the past to deep fry one of these bad boys...I have a 9.6 LB bad boy. I have deep fried one of these before with just a rub and it came out pretty darn good however, I want to know of your different methods and what you have done to make it incredible and set way apart from the traditional methods I.E, rubs and what not. Any help is MUCH APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never deep fried a Rib Roast or even heard if it until now. Frying is not unlike any other dry heat cooking method, yes even though it is using oil it is contains no water so it is a dry heat method like Roasting. Any way this is a perfect situation to coarse puree Garlic, Rosemary, Thyme, Parsley, Salt & Pepper with enough Olive Oil to make a paste. Using a Boning Knife, punch 3" holes and stuff them with the paste. This will get lots of flavor into the meat. Deep fry as you normally would. A rub is ok but I would put it on a couple days ahead so the flavor penetrates a bit, otherwise the bulk of will be washed off by the oil imparting little flavor...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun....

The method Chef Jimmy has told you will work. I have done it several times.
Here is another option...
In a blender add all of the same ingredients pluss some softened butterand blend. You want enough liquid that you can strain the solids out after blending. You may have to use a spoon or rubber spatula to push through the strainer. Then inject the mixture.

Injecting will give you nicer looking slices after cooking. Either way is effective and interchangeable.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2012)

Jarjar, That injection is a cool idea. I think I would add a 1/2 pond of butter and Sweat the garlic and herbs to really infuse the butter with the flavors. I may give it a try with my New Years Day Rib Roast...JJ


----------



## linguica (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought that was an off the wall idea, but apparently not. Below are a couple of instructive links.         

http://www.schwedhelm.net/diversions/prime_rib_fry.html

http://www.dvo.com/recipe_pages/deepfried/Deep_Fried_Prime_Rib.html


----------



## xtm10 (Dec 17, 2013)

I was thinking of deep frying one that's wrapped in bacon ! ! maybe some type of roast beef twine crisscrossed to keep it in place. what do you think ???


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

xtm10 said:


> I was thinking of deep frying one that's wrapped in bacon ! ! maybe some type of roast beef twine crisscrossed to keep it in place. what do you think ???


I think the bacon would be chared carbon by the time the met was done.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have never deep fried a Rib Roast or even heard if it until now. Frying is not unlike any other dry heat cooking method, yes even though it is using oil it is contains no water so it is a dry heat method like Roasting. Any way this is a perfect situation to coarse puree Garlic, Rosemary, Thyme, Parsley, Salt & Pepper with enough Olive Oil to make a paste. Using a Boning Knife, punch 3" holes and stuff them with the paste. This will get lots of flavor into the meat. Deep fry as you normally would. A rub is ok but I would put it on a couple days ahead so the flavor penetrates a bit, otherwise the bulk of will be washed off by the oil imparting little flavor...JJ


Garlic burns very easily and creates a bitter taste so make sure all the paste is inside the roast and don't do an exterior coating.


----------



## xtm10 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmmmm, Good point..... Maybe cut the prime rib into serving size pieces, wrap them in bacon, and cook them individually so it would shorten the time quite a bit, or would that over cook the prime rib ????


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

xtm10 said:


> Hmmmmm, Good point..... Maybe cut the prime rib into serving size pieces, wrap them in bacon, and cook them individually so it would shorten the time quite a bit, or would that over cook the prime rib ????


Go buy an $8 dollar rib eye steak for a sacrificial experiment.


----------

